# Set up a Reverse Proxy for Jabber (XMPP)



## tuaris (Nov 7, 2012)

I have a FreeBSD server as an OpenVPN client to a remote private network using the security/openvpn port.  I have also installed net/dante a SOCKS proxy server.

Both of these components are working properly.  For example, I can load up the Pidgin IM client on my desktop machine and have it connect to the Jabber/XMPP server on the remote private network using SOCKS5 proxy.

My problem is that not all Jabber/XMPP clients have built in SOCKS5 proxy support.  :\

I would like to setup a reverse XMPP proxy on my FreeBSD server similar to the way Squid or Apache mod_proxy works.  This way I can use any XMPP client that does not have a SOCKS5 option. 

Is this something that is done with Dante? Or do I need another port installed that provides this function?  If it can be done with Dante, what would the setup be?


----------



## rmdir (Nov 11, 2012)

> My problem is that not all Jabber/XMPP clients have built in SOCKS5 proxy support.  :\



You can use net/tsocks to "socksify" any application you want



> Is this something that is done with Dante? Or do I need another port installed that provides this function?  If it can be done with Dante, what would the setup be?



I don't know about Dante, but you can use net/haproxy in tcp mode has a general purpose reverse proxy.

Example using haproxy + ejabbered


I hope this is helpful


----------

